# SV Show and Breed Survey - Houston



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

November 8-11, 2013
Club Trial, Regional Show, Breed Survey
Koermiester B. Weber
Houston Texas Area.

Houston Area Veterans' Day K-9 Classic Tickets, Crosby - Eventbrite​ 


​


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Are tickets only for those entering dogs?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

